# New York terror attack



## Deleted member 377734 (Nov 1, 2017)

Yesterday a man in a pickup plowed through a busy bike lane in new York, killing 8 and injuring 11 more before crashing his car into a school bus. He was shot by police after brandishing 2 fake pistols and is in custody. He was acting on instructions from Islamic State.

http://www.cnn.com/2017/11/01/us/new-york-attack/index.html


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 1, 2017)

ISIS, and all its members/followers, can burn in the depths of hell and get fucked by a cactus.


----------



## Polopop123 (Nov 1, 2017)

Was brought into the country under the Diversity Visa Program. Something Trump wanted to remove. 
 But yanno, just part and parcel of living in a big city. Wise words from the Mayor of London


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 1, 2017)

Polopop123 said:


> Was brought into the country under the Diversity Visa Program. Something Trump wanted to remove.
> But yanno, just part and parcel of living in a big city. Wise words from the Mayor of London



Wise words from a dumbass of a mayor in London, yes.  Too bad the assailant didn't shoot himself in the head, one less terrorist to worry about. Oh well, at least he'll have a fun time in Guantanamo Bay.

Edit: *Sigh*


----------



## Daggot (Nov 1, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Wise words from a dumbass of a mayor in London, yes.  Too bad the assailant didn't shoot himself in the head, one less terrorist to worry about. Oh well, at least he'll have a fun time in Guantanamo Bay.


I'm glad he lived, maybe through interrogation they can find out if he had any contact with any would be terrorists or their helpers. It's obvious that he tried suicide by cop so lets see if he had any information he'd want to hide enough to die for.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 1, 2017)

Daggot said:


> I'm glad he lived, maybe through interrogation they can find out if he had any contact with any would be terrorists or their helpers. It's obvious that he tried suicide by cop so lets see if he had any information he'd want to hide enough to die for.



Well, either way, I hope he gets tortured and interrogated, he's not a human, so he doesn't deserve any rights as civilians. He joined up that band of troglodytes, therefore, he gave up his rights then and there. As such, I hope they grill him good. I'm sorry, but I'm not sorry for saying how I feel about these kinds of people.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Nov 1, 2017)

The worst part ? it's an unstoppable chain reaction. As more of these lunatics commits these crimes, others are emboldened by their " sacrifice" and decide they are justified at taking it out on the world.


----------



## Polopop123 (Nov 1, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Well, either way, I hope he gets tortured and interrogated, he's not a human, so he doesn't deserve any rights as civilians. He joined up that band of troglodytes, therefore, he gave up his rights then and there. As such, I hope they grill him good. I'm sorry, but I'm not sorry for saying how I feel about these kinds of people.


Terrorists and pedophiles should be tortured profusely


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Nov 1, 2017)

Look at what's happening here in Canada. we have terror attacks too, except for one difference...the bleeding heart, shit faced Elites ARE STICKING UP FOR THE FUCKIN TERROISTS. these people are attempting to kill Canadians, and our Elites paint the terrorists as victims. fug.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 1, 2017)

lcie nimbus said:


> Look at what's happening here in Canada. we have terror attacks too, except for one difference...the bleeding heart, shit faced Elites ARE STICKING UP FOR THE FUCKIN TERROISTS. these people are attempting to kill Canadians, and our Elites paint the terrorists as victims. fug.



And those stupid supreme court judges keep trying to shut down any and all proposals for stricter immigration control and vetting, not to mention the sanctuary city bullshit and how they threaten to sue for being defunded (another topic, I know).  We need tighter immigration laws to prevent these stupid extremists from entering the country.  To make it worse, some people insist on not calling it terrorism, but a "domestic attack", really? Terrorists are terrorists, all subhuman losers. If there were stricter immigration laws, it would help.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 1, 2017)

Any racism or bashing ANY religion will be met with suspensions as well as warns. This is your only verbal warning. If you're going to discuss adult topics, act like an adult.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Nov 1, 2017)

soooo. saying "terrorists" is racism now ?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 1, 2017)

lcie nimbus said:


> soooo. saying "terrorists" is racism now ?



Has your post been removed?


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 1, 2017)

lcie nimbus said:


> soooo. saying "terrorists" is racism now ?



No, he's saying it now in advance, so no one will resort to it.

Edit: With that being said, it's my time to bail.  Why? Because I sense this thread getting rather heated and I'd rather not voice my deeper-rooted opinions on here. Perhaps an offsite blog, on my true feelings on terrorism.


----------



## Polopop123 (Nov 1, 2017)

Only if there was one similarity we could link up all these terrorist stacks with


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Nov 1, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> No, he's saying it now in advance, so no one will resort to it.
> 
> Edit: With that being said, it's my time to bail.  Why? Because I sense this thread getting rather heated and I'd rather not voice my deeper-rooted opinions on here. Perhaps an offsite blog, on my true feelings on terrorism.


Pre-emptive warnings. the mods are getting smarter.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 1, 2017)

Polopop123 said:


> Only if there was one similarity we could link up all these terrorist stacks with



You're pushing it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 1, 2017)

Polopop123 said:


> Only if there was one similarity we could link up all these terrorist stacks with



Yes, it's called an extreme form of hatred and believing in a very flawed ideology for the eradication of innocent people. You want to know what they have in common? Hatred, evil, greed, hellbent on killing people. Terrorism needs to be dealt with appropriately and swiftly.


----------



## Polopop123 (Nov 1, 2017)

TwinRetro said:


> You're pushing it.


Making an observation isn’t bashing a religion. Radical Islam is a severe problem. I’m not bashing Islam. I think we can all agree Radical Iskamists are disgusting and deserve no place on this world


----------



## sarkwalvein (Nov 1, 2017)

Sad.
Sad he wasn't stopped.
Specially sad when the FBI already suspected him.


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 1, 2017)

TwinRetro said:


> Any racism or bashing ANY religion will be met with suspensions as well as warns. This is your only verbal warning. If you're going to discuss adult topics, act like an adult.


Thanks for putting this in here in advance, some of these discussions go south fast. Is there some way we can have some kind of disclaimer like this on every one of these types of threads? It's gotten bad lately with the bashing.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 1, 2017)

Polopop123 said:


> Making an observation isn’t bashing a religion. Radical Islam is a severe problem. I’m not bashing Islam. I think we can all agree Radical Iskamists are disgusting and deserve no place on this world



I will agree that radical Islam is a problem. The key word being radical. I would say the same about any religion including Christianity. 

I'm not going to say much past that, but what I meant by that warning is bashing any religion as a whole.


----------



## Polopop123 (Nov 1, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Yes, it's called an extreme form of hatred and believing in a very flawed ideology for the eradication of innocent people. You want to know what they have in common? Hatred, evil, greed, hellbent on killing people. Terrorism needs to be dealt with appropriately and swiftly.


Everyone hides behind the wall of PC culture and people fear speaking out about the problems today
Some woman pointed out suspicious behavior in the Muslim woman beside her. She alerted the guards who couldn’t care less because she was being bigoted and a ‘racist’. Later on, that Muslim woman set the bomb off in the Manchester arena


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 1, 2017)

Radicalism, extreme nationalism, etc in any form, is a bane and needs to be eliminated. One thing that does piss me off, is when people label religion as a race, somehow. Muslim, is defined as a follower of a religion, in this case, Islam; one of the three major religions in that region. The predominant followers of Islam reside in the Middle East, and the people are identified as being Arabic. 

Just saying that for clarification:

Muslim/Islam - a follower of the aforementioned religion
Arabic - People who reside in the Middle East region


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 1, 2017)

Religion isn’t inherently evil. It’s what people in the name of religion that is.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 1, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Religion isn’t inherently evil. It’s what people in the name of religion that is.



Yes, indeed, it's always the extremists that give something a bad rep. I know a few people who believe in Islam, and they're pretty freaking cool people.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 1, 2017)

RIP to all the victims and those who were hurt by these events


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 1, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Yes, indeed, it's always the extremists that give something a bad rep. I know a few people who believe in Islam, and they're pretty freaking cool people.



When I had nothing but the clothes on my back it was an Islamic mosque and the members of it that had my back when even the shelters wouldn't take me in.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 1, 2017)

TwinRetro said:


> When I had nothing but the clothes on my back it was an Islamic mosque and the members of it that had my back when even the shelters wouldn't take me in.



Well said, and am glad that they took care of that for ya.


----------



## chrisrlink (Nov 1, 2017)

weird thing is i was in irc discussing how shitty the CIA/FBI was they rather spy on americans as a whole than just the few that pose a threat,then this happens (glad i don't have cable TV just internet) also was he really an IS member or just a Mentally ill copycat (that has happened Orlando gay strip club shooting was by a guy who was homophobic and not IS, which brings me to another point IS would claim ANY terror attack minus the neo nazi/KKK attacks just to stay in the spotlight back to my main point the FBI/CIA is reactive not proactive in stopping terror attacks


----------



## DarthDub (Nov 1, 2017)

It's quite sad when the U.S. government funded ISIS and we have this crap..


----------



## xpoverzion (Nov 1, 2017)

lcie nimbus said:


> Yesterday a man in a pickup plowed through a busy bike lane in new York, killing 8 and injuring 11 more before crashing his car into a school bus. He was shot by police after brandishing 2 fake pistols and is in custody. He was acting on instructions from Islamic State.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2017/11/01/us/new-york-attack/index.html


Why is anybody surprised about this?  Americans spend trillions of tax dollars to drop bombs on millions of people in the Middle East.  Sure, some that are killed in the ME are guilty, but many more are innocent.  Is this not American terrorism in those countries???  If you want the attacks to stop here, then get out of the Middle East and leave those people alone.  Otherwise, what goes around, comes around.  Stop complaining or worrying about it.


----------



## DarthDub (Nov 1, 2017)

xpoverzion said:


> Why is anybody surprised about this?  Americans spend trillions of tax dollars to drop bombs on millions of people in the Middle East.  Sure, some that are killed in the ME are guilty, but many more are innocent.  Is this not American terrorism in those countries???  If you want the attacks to stop here, then get out of the Middle East and leave those people alone.  Otherwise, what goes around, comes around.  Stop complaining or worrying about it.


I don't see any complaining..It's just someone posting an article about what's going on in the U.S. right now. It's also stated in the Quran to kill anyone that's not of their faith.


----------



## chrisrlink (Nov 1, 2017)

xpoverzion said:


> Why is anybody surprised about this?  Americans spend trillions of tax dollars to drop bombs on millions of people in the Middle East.  Sure, some that are killed in the ME are guilty, but many more are innocent.  Is this not American terrorism in those countries???  If you want the attacks to stop here, then get out of the Middle East and leave those people alone.  Otherwise, what goes around, comes around.  Stop complaining or worrying about it.



saddly that ISN'T the case even if we pull out ISIS will take over the Middle east and STILL attack US/EU remember we took back control of countless cities in Iraq from IS if we pull out now they'll be over run and we'll be still a target if anything blame Bush for invading Iraq when Sadam had no intrest to hurt us infact the main reason that GW invaded iraq wasn't terror same reason for the Gulf war his daddy started OIL


----------



## xpoverzion (Nov 1, 2017)

DarthDub said:


> I don't see any complaining..It's just someone posting an article about what's going on in the U.S. right now. It's also stated in the Quran to kill anyone that's not of their faith.


So?  It's stated in the Jewish Talmud that gentiles are less than human animals and that they should be subjugated, cheated, exploited in any way possible that benefits Israel.  It's also stated in the Talmud that all non jewish women are filthy from birth and are fair game to sexually exploit from the age of 3.  But somehow, Americans love to spend trillions protecting Israel in the ME, which in turn brings terrorism/resistance back to the U.S. Homeland.  Go figure.  Oh, and the talmud also preaches that someday every citizen of Israel will own 10,000 "willing" gentile slaves.   Americans are being played for fools by Judaism, and Islam.  But mostly by Judaism little do they know.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



chrisrlink said:


> saddly that ISN'T the case even if we pull out ISIS will take over the Middle east and STILL attack US/EU remember we took back control of countless cities in Iraq from IS if we pull out now they'll be over run and we'll be still a target if anything blame Bush for invading Iraq when Sadam had no intrest to hurt us infact the main reason that GW invaded iraq wasn't terror same reason for the Gulf war his daddy started OIL


It's not for oil, it's for Israel.  America only get's about 10% of it's oil from the Middle East.  Most of our oil comes from Canada, Mexico, and S. America.  But you don't see Bush, or the U.S. government spending trillions on invading those countries do you?  Think a little deeper, and you will see the truths..


----------



## chrisrlink (Nov 1, 2017)

DarthDub said:


> I don't see any complaining..It's just someone posting an article about what's going on in the U.S. right now. It's also stated in the Quran to kill anyone that's not of their faith.


 OK SMARTASS what Surah? (verse) does it state that? I was muslim for a while  and had a copy of the Quran anyways plz stay off the Muslim stuff that did sound sectist


----------



## sarkwalvein (Nov 1, 2017)

It is stated in every tribe's myths and legends both told and written that people hate the neighbours because they are from the other tribe, so hate is the universal common denominator that unites all of us humans no matter the tribe, and I should be sleeping already instead of shitposting but you know, the same as drinking a glass of warm milk, it is tradition in my tribe to make one last closing shitpost before hitting the sack, they say venting whatever half made thought that still lingers your half asleep mind helps you get some good sleep afterwards. So with this, comrades, I leave you for another successfully survived day, good luck, good night, see you tomorrow!


----------



## bennyman123abc (Nov 1, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> and get fucked by a cactus.


I think those assholes would enjoy that too much. I wonder what getting fucked by an elephant would feel like tho.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 1, 2017)

Just to think me mum is leaving tonight for NYC...


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 1, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Just to think me mum is leaving tonight for NYC...



Oh man... I hope you're doing okay though. 



bennyman123abc said:


> I think those assholes would enjoy that too much. I wonder what getting fucked by an elephant would feel like tho.



Perhaps, a  more fitting punishment would for them to be eviscerated.


----------



## bennyman123abc (Nov 1, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> eviscerated


_*Goes Incgonito*_
_*Looks up "Eviscerated" on Urban Dictionary*_
o.O
Well, you've got a point I guess. Down with ISIS!


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 1, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Oh man... I hope you're doing okay though.



I'm perfectly fine.
Actually quite happy it happened now and not when the NYC marathon is due.

Ofcourse, RIP victims and it being horrible that it happened and what not.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 2, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> I'm perfectly fine.
> Actually quite happy it happened now and not when the NYC marathon is due.
> 
> Ofcourse, RIP victims and it being horrible that it happened and what not.



Just making sure, but the more and more I see this happen in my current country of residence, the more I want to live somewhere else.



bennyman123abc said:


> _*Goes Incgonito*
> *Looks up "Eviscerated" on Urban Dictionary*_
> o.O
> Well, you've got a point I guess. Down with ISIS!



Don't use Urban, use Dictionary.com. I want them disemboweled.


----------



## bennyman123abc (Nov 2, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Just making sure, but the more and more I see this happen in my current country of residence, the more I want to live somewhere else.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't use Urban, use Dictionary.com. I want them disemboweled.


That's the definition I found lol


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 2, 2017)

bennyman123abc said:


> That's the definition I found lol


They are not humans, they're subhuman, have no souls, and worthy of death.


----------



## SG854 (Nov 2, 2017)

TwinRetro said:


> I will agree that radical Islam is a problem. The key word being radical. I would say the same about any religion including Christianity.
> 
> I'm not going to say much past that, but what I meant by that warning is bashing any religion as a whole.



The problem is I can't trust any western media about issues in the Middle East. About religion or anything.

Just look at this article from the nytimes. Its filled with nothing but lies.
That the family wants to perform an honor killing against the girl that was raped is a lie.

None of the news outlets in the Middle East said this. Heres the original news source in Persian (Use some translator to translate).
Many news outlets in the Middle East said the same thing. That the family took the Girl to the hospital and rape was confirmed there. The rapist (mullah) was arrested. And the Family wanted the death sentence by hanging for the rapist. The western media version of the story is a complete lie and many sources confirm this.

The Authorities of the Women's ministry also wanted the rapist to be executed.
If you don't know what a mullah is, a Mullah is a Muslim learned in Islamic theology and sacred law.

There was also another girl the was raped by a mullah a week prior to this event. The family did not wait for the law and took justice to their own hands. They cut off the mullahs ears and nose.

If you hear these 2 statements about the middle east.

A female is punished for being raped. 

A rapist is marrying his victim by forced marriage.
Its probably a lie.

Its getting to the point I don't know who to believe anymore. The western media constantly lies a lot. And some of this comes from the corruption of some feminist groups. Westerners know little about the less developed nations like middle eastern ones so they can easily get away with stuff like this.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 2, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Just making sure, but the more and more I see this happen in my current country of residence, the more I want to live somewhere else.



Europe isn't safe either ;/


----------



## SG854 (Nov 2, 2017)

@DinohScene Heres a list of the safest places and the most dangerous places to travel to.

_"The rankings take into account "the costliness of common crime and violence as well as terrorism, and the extent to which police services can be relied upon to provide protection from crime,"_

This article shows 15 countries that are safer than the UK. And also show the 20 safest countries to go to.

If you look at the first source I gave, you can see that there are many middle eastern countries that are safer than the US and UK. With United Arab Emirates ranking number 2. Kuwait 43. Qatar at number 10 and so on. UK ranks 78 and US ranks lower at 84.

There are middle eastern countries though that rank lower than US and Uk. It just shows that western media makes an inaccurate picture about terrorism in the middle east.


----------



## fedehda (Nov 2, 2017)

iirc, 5 of them were argentinians like me...


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 2, 2017)

SG854 said:


> @DinohScene Heres a list of the safest places and the most dangerous places to travel to.
> 
> _"The rankings take into account "the costliness of common crime and violence as well as terrorism, and the extent to which police services can be relied upon to provide protection from crime,"_
> 
> ...



UAE, Oman, Qatar..
Oh yeh, really safe!
Especially for a homosexual male.

"What are you going to do on holiday?"
"visiting a country where I get the death penalty for me sexuality ;')"

I don't call a country where there's a death penalty for sexuality safe.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 2, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Europe isn't safe either ;/



I was thinking Asia, notably, Japan, as I lived there for a while ten years ago. Loved it to death.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 2, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I was thinking Asia, notably, Japan, as I lived there for a while ten years ago. Loved it to death.



Eh, idk.
Xenophobic bastards...

Then again, I can imagine not wanting weebs coming to your country ;p


----------



## Xzi (Nov 2, 2017)

Polopop123 said:


> Making an observation isn’t bashing a religion. Radical Islam is a severe problem. I’m not bashing Islam. I think we can all agree Radical Iskamists are disgusting and deserve no place on this world


Radicalization in general is a problem, and Islam is far from the only religion that's been militant lately.  All religion makes people too easy to manipulate IMO.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 2, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Eh, idk.
> Xenophobic bastards...
> 
> Then again, I can imagine not wanting weebs coming to your country ;p



Just the older generation/WWII vets that are bitter xenophobic douchebags who are too stubborn to forgive. Most of the rest of people treat foreigners well enough, made quite a few friends over there, actually. I'd rather live there than many other locales.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 2, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Just the older generation/WWII vets that are bitter xenophobic douchebags who are too stubborn to forgive. Most of the rest of people treat foreigners well enough, made quite a few friends over there, actually. I'd rather live there than many other locales.



Country with the oldest population doesn't really help.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 2, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Country with the oldest population doesn't really help.



No, it doesn't, but again, only a small % of the people still hold grudges, it wasn't an issue when I lived there for a couple of years as part of an internship program.  Good food, quirky culture, very helpful people actually. I was actually trying to find this old shrine, and I asked this dude where it was. He began to jog ahead and even gave a tour of it for 20 minutes. I still have pics of that somewhere.  But I digress, no place is perfect, no, but then again, today's been a shitty day.


Edit: And I feel like throwing up


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 2, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> No, it doesn't, but again, only a small % of the people still hold grudges, it wasn't an issue when I lived there for a couple of years as part of an internship program.  Good food, quirky culture, very helpful people actually. I was actually trying to find this old shrine, and I asked this dude where it was. He began to jog ahead and even gave a tour of it for 20 minutes. I still have pics of that somewhere.  But I digress, no place is perfect, no, but then again, today's been a shitty day.
> 
> 
> Edit: And I feel like throwing up



World is a shit place.
Nothing will change and with the current trend, a global war will start very soon.
I place me bets on Europe, more specifically Germany.
We already started 2, why not go for 3.
Three's a charm they say ;p


----------



## Beerus (Nov 2, 2017)

damn this sucks i feel bad for  the victims and their familys


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 2, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> World is a shit place.
> Nothing will change and with the current trend, a global war will start very soon.
> I place me bets on Europe, more specifically Germany.
> We already started 2, why not go for 3.
> Three's a charm they say ;p



And now I feel like curling up and sobbing myself to sleep. This hasn't been a good day for me at all.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 2, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> And now I feel like curling up and sobbing myself to sleep. This hasn't been a good day for me at all.



I don't blame you.

I frequently just close meself off from the world and ignore everything around me.
I don't read news anymore nor do I watch television.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 2, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> I don't blame you.
> 
> I frequently just close meself off from the world and ignore everything around me.
> I don't read news anymore nor do I watch television.



For this reason I resort to interacting with adorable sweet foxes and watching Netflix.


----------



## SG854 (Nov 2, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> UAE, Oman, Qatar..
> Oh yeh, really safe!
> Especially for a homosexual male.
> 
> ...


Yes homosexuality is a problem in some middle eastern countries. Though I have to check which ones because I have heard people say that they live in a certain middle eastern country, being gay themselves and they don't execute gays. Also I have heard arguments that the Koran doesn't say to kill gays that its taken out of context. It says to condemn them but not kill them. The Koran is actually against most forms of murder. There only 2 reasons to get the death penalty under the koran. Adultery and a being murderer.

You have to pay attention to wording. Safest and safer. It doesn't mean its completely exempt from crime, but overall it is safer when compared to other countries. And homosexuality is only a minor population, so when considering for the majority people it is safer.


----------



## Madridi (Nov 2, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> UAE, Oman, Qatar..
> Oh yeh, really safe!
> Especially for a homosexual male.
> 
> ...


Plain ignorance. None of these countries punish homosexuals. You see them all around everywhere in any of these countries. They won't get arrested, let alone "death penalty".

What you do in the privacy of your own home is up to you.


----------



## SG854 (Nov 2, 2017)

Madridi said:


> Plain ignorance. None of these countries punish homosexuals. You see them all around everywhere in any of these countries. They won't get arrested, let alone "death penalty".
> 
> What you do in the privacy of your own home is up to you.


Yes, I have heard from middle easterners that homosexuals aren't executed. They say I live in this country and I have gay friends, or I live in this country and gays are not executed.


----------



## aykay55 (Nov 2, 2017)

Holy...? We started as a thread of a terrorist attack, then we end up at homosexuality. Off-topic much?
@Madridi I'll help you out here.

Homosexuality and other un-Islamic acts are not illegal if done in private and not causing harm to anyone else, meaning you can really only get arrested for adultery and damage to property, as well as murder in Muslim countries. However, if you do something such as public intoxication (which is illegal everywhere including US) then yeah you'll get arrested, won't get death penalty though.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 2, 2017)

SG854 said:


> Yes homosexuality is a problem in some middle eastern countries. Though I have to check which ones because I have heard people say that they live in a certain middle eastern country, being gay themselves and they don't execute gays. Also I have heard arguments that the Koran doesn't say to kill gays that its taken out of context. It says to condemn them but not kill them. The Koran is actually against most forms of murder. There only 2 reasons to get the death penalty under the koran. Adultery and a being murderer.
> 
> You have to pay attention to wording. Safest and safer. It doesn't mean its completely exempt from crime, but overall it is safer when compared to other countries. And homosexuality is only a minor population, so when considering for the majority people it is safer.



Regardless, I'll just stay here in Europe.
Might be shite, the place where I live, but it's at least deprived from people.
Just the way I like it.



Madridi said:


> Plain ignorance. None of these countries punish homosexuals. You see them all around everywhere in any of these countries. They won't get arrested, let alone "death penalty".
> 
> What you do in the privacy of your own home is up to you.



Well, you live there so I take your word for it.
Still wouldn't want to go there tho.


----------



## aykay55 (Nov 2, 2017)

Adultery is not a reason for the death penalty. The one and only reason you can get killed is for murder, and the choice is by the family of the victim(s), either payment to them or death.


SG854 said:


> Yes homosexuality is a problem in some middle eastern countries. Though I have to check which ones because I have heard people say that they live in a certain middle eastern country, being gay themselves and they don't execute gays. Also I have heard arguments that the Koran doesn't say to kill gays that its taken out of context. It says to condemn them but not kill them. The Koran is actually against most forms of murder. There only 2 reasons to get the death penalty under the koran. Adultery and a being murderer.
> 
> You have to pay attention to wording. Safest and safer. It doesn't mean its completely exempt from crime, but overall it is safer when compared to other countries. And homosexuality is only a minor population, so when considering for the majority people it is safer.


You get 60 flogs in public for adultery for both the man and woman involved. In court if someone random (not the spouse if applicable) is accusing you of adultery, they need 4 witnesses or a pic/video of it happening. If a spouse is accusing the other of adultery, he/she must swear by God 3 times, and swearing by God and lying is a grave sin, and they will be punished for it in the afterlife.

Edit: And just to let this out, this is Shariah law. No, not that Shariah law you've been told by everyone, the real one. People often mix up the laws of majority Muslim countries with Shariah law. Muslims are not obliged to follow Shariah law, but it is simply a guidance for how to govern a country according to Islam.


----------



## Madridi (Nov 2, 2017)

SG854 said:


> Yes, I have heard from middle easterners that homosexuals aren't executed. They say I live in this country and I have gay friends, or I live in this country and gays are not executed.


I am from Qatar, and these countries are neiboughring countries. I know the customs all too well. My cousin is gay and so is one of my former best friends (we kinda lost touch after college).

Do we accept it? No. Do we think it's normal? No.
But we don't start a witch hunt over it either. No one is given the death penalty. No one is arrested. No one is beaten down. No one is even going to curse you. All they would be getting is stares and glares from people. 



aykay55 said:


> Holy...? We started as a thread of a terrorist attack, then we end up at homosexuality. Off-topic much?
> @Madridi I'll help you out here.
> 
> Homosexuality and other un-Islamic acts are not illegal if done in private and not causing harm to anyone else, meaning you can really only get arrested for adultery and damage to property, as well as murder in Muslim countries. However, if you do something such as public intoxication (which is illegal everywhere including US) then yeah you'll get arrested, won't get death penalty though.


It's general public display of affection that's more or less not permitted (though it's enforced in some countries more than others). Otherwise, you can do whatever you want at your own home.



DinohScene said:


> Well, you live there so I take your word for it.
> Still wouldn't want to go there tho.


That's fine buddy, you do you. No one is forcing you to come or move here lol. The topic in hand was about "safety", and when it comes to that, the countries mentioned are ones of the safest in the world thankfully.


----------



## SG854 (Nov 2, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Regardless, I'll just stay here in Europe.
> Might be shite, the place where I live, but it's at least deprived from people.
> Just the way I like it.
> 
> ...


You do not like people do you. I think people are awesome. Im not really anti people at all. Its probably because I get along with most people in person.

It depends on what European and western country you look at. Uk and Us score in the middle of how safe they are of all countries.

@Madridi You pretty much been confirming what i've been saying.

And also the Hijab is not required by law for the majority of muslim countries. Only 1 I can think of right now that is required by law is Iran.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 2, 2017)

Madridi said:


> That's fine buddy, you do you. No one is forcing you to come or move here lol. The topic in hand was about "safety", and when it comes to that, the countries mentioned are ones of the safest in the world thankfully.



Punishment from petty crimes are more severe then the western world so yeh.
It's understandable there's less crime.



SG854 said:


> You do not like people do you. I think people are awesome. Im not really anti people at all. Its probably because I get along with most people in person.
> 
> It depends on what European and western country you look at. Uk and Us score in the middle of how safe they are.



Yes I hate people.
Gay or straight, black or white, big or small, christan or muslim.
I fucking hate people and want them all to suffocate in their sleep.
You wanted to hear that?

Yeh, I'm not fond of people and I have me reasons for it.
Oddly enough, on the web, it's the opposite ;/
I could say go figure but I barley understand it meself.


----------



## Viri (Nov 2, 2017)

I just hope Gitmo gives him a proper treatment, he'll wish he died in NYC.


----------



## urherenow (Nov 2, 2017)

Polopop123 said:


> Terrorists and pedophiles should be tortured profusely


But you need to be able to define "pedophile". Not long ago, a woman was pretty much an old hag if she made it past 16 without finding a husband. Now, many places set the bar at 18 minimum, others 20, and even a few in the U.S. still allow 16 with parental consent. My sister was married at 16. Stayed married to the same guy until he died (just a couple of months ago, in fact).

So where is this magical line drawn where the person "should be tortured profusely"?


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 2, 2017)

urherenow said:


> But you need to be able to define "pedophile". Not long ago, a woman was pretty much an old hag if she made it past 16 without finding a husband. Now, many places set the bar at 18 minimum, others 20, and even a few in the U.S. still allow 16 with parental consent. My sister was married at 16. Stayed married to the same guy until he died (just a couple of months ago, in fact).
> 
> So where is this magical line drawn where the person "should be tortured profusely"?



Age of consent in Germany is 14.
Couple of other countries have the same age of consent.

defining "pedophile" is a difficult subject indeed.


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Nov 2, 2017)

Something I noticed:
How come they call this terrorism and no one has called the Vegas attack terrorism?
Coincidentally, the man who carried out this attack was a foreigner while the Vegas guy was white.

Makes you think, hmm?


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2017)

eechigoo said:


> Something I noticed:
> How come they call this terrorism and no one has called the Vegas attack terrorism?
> Coincidentally, the man who carried out this attack was a foreigner while the Vegas guy was white.
> 
> Makes you think, hmm?


This attack was done in the name of ISIS while the vegas shooter, there is nothing, no ideology, no religion, no political party, just nothing
thats why liberal media rushed to call this a lone wolf attack to downplay it


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Nov 2, 2017)

Joe88 said:


> This attack was done in the name of ISIS while the vegas shooter, there is nothing, no ideology, no religion, no political party, just nothing
> thats why liberal media rushed to call this a lone wolf attack to downplay it



The ideology doesn't matter, it's still a terror attack. How much you wanna bet that if the perpetrator was a gringo no one would call it a terror attack?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 2, 2017)

xpoverzion said:


> Why is anybody surprised about this?  Americans spend trillions of tax dollars to drop bombs on millions of people in the Middle East.  Sure, some that are killed in the ME are guilty, but many more are innocent.  Is this not American terrorism in those countries???  If you want the attacks to stop here, then get out of the Middle East and leave those people alone.  Otherwise, what goes around, comes around.  Stop complaining or worrying about it.


It's truly amazing how little you understand of the world. Even if we pulled out of the middle east (we've only been clamoring for this for quite some time now) it wouldn't stop. This isn't some karma bullshit like you're spouting. It's ignorance and biased hatred. So much more work involved than "pulling out" (there's a joke in there somewhere).

It's easy to discuss politics of a country you clearly don't live in.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



eechigoo said:


> The ideology doesn't matter, it's still a terror attack. How much you wanna bet that if the perpetrator was a gringo no one would call it a terror attack?



If he claimed ISIS or anything of the sort? Yeah. By definition the Vegas shooting can't be labeled as terrorism. As much as I'd love to label it as such. It's an in house massacre, but not one aimed at the government or its entities.. Which is ironic when you consider what the government was supposed to be

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



chrisrlink said:


> OK SMARTASS what Surah? (verse) does it state that? I was muslim for a while  and had a copy of the Quran anyways plz stay off the Muslim stuff that did sound sectist



A quick Google search will give you the answers. That's really where it should end.


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 2, 2017)

eechigoo said:


> The ideology doesn't matter, it's still a terror attack. How much you wanna bet that if the perpetrator was a gringo no one would call it a terror attack?


Here, you might find this useful:
http://www.webster-dictionary.org/definition/terrorist attack

If you can't open the page it a dictionary entry that says this:
*Noun* *1.* *terrorist attack* - a surprise attack involving the deliberate use of violence against civilians in the hope of attaining political or religious aims

To put it in simple terms, We don't know the motive/ there doesn't appear to be a motive behind the Vegas attack, therefore we can't call it a "terrorist attack" whereas the new York attack was isis and therefore influenced by radical religion, which would label the attack as a "terrorist attack"


----------



## Polopop123 (Nov 2, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Just to think me mum is leaving tonight for NYC...


ISIS never target the same place twice in quick succession, except for Lomdon because it’s so easy attack because of the retarded mayor
You’re safer going to NYC now than going anywhere else judging by their previous attacks


SG854 said:


> The problem is I can't trust any western media about issues in the Middle East. About religion or anything.
> 
> Just look at this article from the nytimes. Its filled with nothing but lies.
> That the family wants to perform an honor killing against the girl that was raped is a lie.
> ...


Countries under Shariah Law (law of Islam) actively take part in public stonings of gay people, throwing them off roofs and much more
Women are also treated like dirt over there, acid attacks, genital mutilation, gang rapes (much like in Sweden), must be accompanied by a man, and among other things


----------



## xpoverzion (Nov 2, 2017)

Memoir said:


> It's truly amazing how little you understand of the world. Even if we pulled out of the middle east (we've only been clamoring for this for quite some time now) it wouldn't stop. This isn't some karma bullshit like you're spouting. It's ignorance and biased hatred. So much more work involved than "pulling out" (there's a joke in there somewhere).
> 
> It's easy to discuss politics of a country you clearly don't live in.
> 
> ...


Of course it doesn't end just by pulling out.  There was a time when we weren't involved with any wars in the Middle East and the attacks still happened.  But why is this??  You think Arabic nations, and Islam despise the west because they are jealous of your way of life?  Or entirely because you are not Muslim?   Maybe brushing up on your post WWII history and understanding the politics, and the west's involvement with a little startup nation called Israel is a good place for you to start.  And if you really want to open Pandora's box, study the history of Judaism over the past 3000 years, and how it works in the shadows, driving the politics and economics of most western wars.  Everybody tirelessly discusses the dynamics between Islam, and the "Christian" west, but nobody ever says a peep about how Judaism works in this equation.  When you study Judaism, it's history, and the motives it has, you will realize that Israel/Judaism is the hidden elephant in the china shop with this conflict.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Polopop123 said:


> ISIS never target the same place twice in quick succession, except for Lomdon because it’s so easy attack because of the retarded mayor
> You’re safer going to NYC now than going anywhere else judging by their previous attacks
> 
> Countries under Shariah Law (law of Islam) actively take part in public stonings of gay people, throwing them off roofs and much more
> Women are also treated like dirt over there, acid attacks, genital mutilation, gang rapes (much like in Sweden), must be accompanied by a man, and among other things


Have you seen what Mexican drug cartels are doing to countless people?  Why isn't America invading Mexico to liberate the people from these animals??  The drug cartels do worse things to innocent people.  What Isis does is mostly humane compared to what I have seen happening in Mexico.  Oh.. I guess the answer to my question is that if a little nation called Israel was located somewhere in Mexico, and the Mexican cartels opposed Israel, then the U.S. would definitely be occupying Mexico City, keeping the peace for our "only ally in the region."


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 2, 2017)

Polopop123 said:


> ISIS never target the same place twice in quick succession, except for Lomdon because it’s so easy attack because of the retarded mayor
> You’re safer going to NYC now than going anywhere else judging by their previous attacks



I said that in the sense of it could've happened whilst me mum was there at the NYC marathon.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 2, 2017)

poor people : (
_note to myself, never go to New Yerk_


----------



## sarkwalvein (Nov 2, 2017)

It is sad. Specially for the families of my fellow countrymen.
But fuck terrorism, it is not reason enough to avoid visiting New York (accommodation costs in the other hand...)


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 2, 2017)

It's getting downright infuriating how many people think going on mass killing sprees will solve all their problems.

My condolences go out to the victims and their families.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 2, 2017)

lcie nimbus said:


> Yesterday a man in a pickup plowed through a busy bike lane in new York, killing 8 and injuring 11 more before crashing his car into a school bus. He was shot by police after brandishing 2 fake pistols and is in custody. He was acting on instructions from Islamic State.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2017/11/01/us/new-york-attack/index.html



The future is here and it is going to continue like that no matter what. We will never escape from it. Peace is no more. It is getting worse and much worse in the future. The famine, new disease, war, hate, global warming and etc. are here. This Earth is no good.


----------



## chrisrlink (Nov 2, 2017)

Polopop123 said:


> ISIS never target the same place twice in quick succession, except for Lomdon because it’s so easy attack because of the retarded mayor
> You’re safer going to NYC now than going anywhere else judging by their previous attacks
> 
> Countries under Shariah Law (law of Islam) actively take part in public stonings of gay people, throwing them off roofs and much more
> Women are also treated like dirt over there, acid attacks, genital mutilation, gang rapes (much like in Sweden), must be accompanied by a man, and among other things



why did my ex fiance join such a religion and temporary dragged me into that shit?


----------



## Madridi (Nov 2, 2017)

chrisrlink said:


> why did my ex fiance join such a religion and temporary dragged me into that shit?


Cause all what he's saying is pure bullshit


----------



## Eastonator12 (Nov 2, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> ISIS, and all its members/followers, can burn in the depths of hell and get fucked by a cactus.


But before they get to die, we should pour pig juice on them so they won't get their virgins


----------



## chrisrlink (Nov 2, 2017)

Madridi said:


> Cause all what he's saying is pure bullshit



she you mean yeah i view her as insane now she's the one poisoned i'm just glad I'm out (she claimed angels came into her dreams and commanded her to join islam


----------



## Madridi (Nov 2, 2017)

chrisrlink said:


> she you mean yeah i view her as insane now she's the one poisoned i'm just glad I'm out (she claimed angels came into her dreams and commanded her to join islam


No, I'm calling bullshit on the person you've quoted, not your ex.

As far as your ex goes. Dreams are just dreams. If she felt comfortable with becoming a Muslim because of a dream, then so be it. But to actually think she was a chosen one of some sort, then that's just (harmlessly) dumb.


----------



## chrisrlink (Nov 2, 2017)

still view her as an idiot

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

a sexually  vulgar cusses like a sailor woman who cut me down


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 2, 2017)

chrisrlink said:


> still view her as an idiot
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> a sexually  vulgar cusses like a sailor woman who cut me down


cut you down?


----------



## chrisrlink (Nov 2, 2017)

yea she called me names sometimes like Jackass and Motherfucker


----------



## sarkwalvein (Nov 2, 2017)

Eastonator12 said:


> pig juice


Do you mean blood?
Oh please, don't go spoiling such a precious ingredient.
Now I am really longing for some good guiso de garbanzos con morcilla.


----------



## chrisrlink (Nov 2, 2017)

her mom  called me a sperm donor


----------



## Polopop123 (Nov 2, 2017)

chrisrlink said:


> why did my ex fiance join such a religion and temporary dragged me into that shit?


Look up Shariah Law and you’ll see the fucked up things they have in there


----------



## YeezusWalks (Nov 2, 2017)

Jeez another day another attack... Why can't we all just live in peace?! 
World peace will most likely never happen... Racism, diseases, global warming, and many more bad things will be here forever...


----------



## Hanafuda (Nov 2, 2017)

xpoverzion said:


> .





xpoverzion said:


> .






Not fond of jews, are ya?


----------



## YeezusWalks (Nov 2, 2017)

Hanafuda said:


> Not fond of jews, are ya?


Yeah it really seems like he dislikes jews... (btw this has gone pretty offtopic...)


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Nov 2, 2017)

fedehda said:


> iirc, 5 of them were argentinians like me...


Argentinian here too, made me sad when I saw they were happy guys that went to NYC to celebrate the 30th anniversary of their graduation. Peace be with them and their families.


----------



## Eastonator12 (Nov 2, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Do you mean blood?
> Oh please, don't go spoiling such a precious ingredient.
> Now I am really longing for some good guiso de garbanzos con morcilla.


well bacon grease, anything having to do with pig "contaminates" them


----------



## aykay55 (Nov 2, 2017)

Polopop123 said:


> Look up Shariah Law and you’ll see the fucked up things they have in there


Just to butt in, what the media calls Shariah Law is the Muslim countries' laws. That is much different than the real one. The execution of a plan is never the plan. Shariah Law is simply a guidance, and the countrues are simply merging it with their immoral practices.


----------



## xpoverzion (Nov 2, 2017)

Hanafuda said:


> Not fond of jews, are ya?


Why don't you take the time to comment, "Not fond of Muslims, are ya?" on all the other comments that critical of them


Polopop123 said:


> Look up Shariah Law and you’ll see the fucked up things they have in there


Look up the Talmud and see what moralities are behind those that run your country from New York, to LA/Hollywood.


----------



## Hanafuda (Nov 2, 2017)

xpoverzion said:


> Why don't you take the time to comment, "Not fond of Muslims, are ya?" on all the other comments that critical of them



Because this is a thread about yet another murderous terror attack committed by Muslim(s), so those comments are on-topic. Meanwhile you're in here going on rants about Jews. Jews didn't make that guy kill a bunch of people yesterday.

If you want to blame all the world's problems on "the Jews," start a thread. See how it goes. This thread is about radical Islamic terrorism, and specifically the attack in NYC yesterday that killed 8 people.


----------



## aykay55 (Nov 2, 2017)

Hanafuda said:


> Because this is a thread about yet another murderous terror attack committed by Muslim(s), so those comments are on-topic. Meanwhile you're in here going on rants about Jews. Jews didn't make that guy kill a bunch of people on Tuesday.
> 
> If you want to blame all the world's problems on "the Jews," start a thread. See how it goes. This thread is about radical Islamic terrorism.


Hitler in the making. It starts here. The_ Führer_ is back! _Kommunist_!


----------



## SG854 (Nov 3, 2017)

aykay55 said:


> Holy...? We started as a thread of a terrorist attack, then we end up at homosexuality. Off-topic much?
> @Madridi I'll help you out here.
> 
> Homosexuality and other un-Islamic acts are not illegal if done in private and not causing harm to anyone else, meaning you can really only get arrested for adultery and damage to property, as well as murder in Muslim countries. However, if you do something such as public intoxication (which is illegal everywhere including US) then yeah you'll get arrested, won't get death penalty though.



Usually with threads that talk about terrorist attacks, it eventually gets into people attacking the middle east, and saying they are all terrorist. Its good that we talk about this stuff to get rid of any misunderstandings about ME countries. It started with how safe countries are and eventually went into talking about gays in the middle east. It was a natural progression of conversation when concerning the safety of countries, and gays, and is good we talked about since people are learning things.



aykay55 said:


> Adultery is not a reason for the death penalty. The one and only reason you can get killed is for murder, and the choice is by the family of the victim(s), either payment to them or death.
> 
> You get 60 flogs in public for adultery for both the man and woman involved. In court if someone random (not the spouse if applicable) is accusing you of adultery, they need 4 witnesses or a pic/video of it happening. If a spouse is accusing the other of adultery, he/she must swear by God 3 times, and swearing by God and lying is a grave sin, and they will be punished for it in the afterlife.
> 
> Edit: And just to let this out, this is Shariah law. No, not that Shariah law you've been told by everyone, the real one. People often mix up the laws of majority Muslim countries with Shariah law. Muslims are not obliged to follow Shariah law, but it is simply a guidance for how to govern a country according to Islam.


Its a bit complicated.

Its 100 lashes in the Quran. The death penalty is mentioned in the Hadith only for the married, its lashes for the unmarried.
The Quran says to follow Allah and the prophet. So follow the Hadith as long as it doesn't contradict the Quran.
You have people debating whether or not to follow the Hadith as there are fake Hadith out there.
You also have a whole line of scholars that authenticate which Hadith are legit and which are fake. So its about interpretation and debating.

Your right that not all Muslim countries are obliged to follow Sharia as every country is different. Some are more religious than others. Like for example even though Sharia is the law of land in Iran, with aspects of civil law retained, Iran seems to be the least religious country of all the Middle East. Whats more important to look at is what the culture practices. This is a problem with westerners when the criticize the Middle East. They read something in Sharia and they say they must be doing that over there, not true for everyone. Its like reading something in christianity in western countries and then say all christians are doing that, which is not true.

@Madridi The majority muslim countries do not enforce hijab. (I'm mostly leaving this source for other people to read since you probably already know this)
For Iran even though Hijab enforcement by law is bad (women should have a choice), you do have women wearing it further back showing more hair. Its not as strict as the early years of the revolution. And technically women are not suppose to wear tight fitted clothing either (like anyone actually follows the law exactly), you do see women in tight jeans and shirts, especially around areas like Tehran.

And while people complain that Hijab is discrimination against women, and make it seem like women are only discriminated against in Middle East countries, no one mentions the 2 year forced labor every man has to go through called conscription. In Iran If they don't serve then they won't be able to leave the country, buy or sell anything in their names, get a license to work, use their university degree, etc. Basically a man will be reduced to a person with no rights.

While people say the horrors of Irani women of walking around in public without Hijab and dealing with the moral police, no one mentions the horrors of a man being forced to go out in the battle field and having his limbs blown off and guts ripped out (Since nearly 100% of all combat deaths and injuries are male in Iran), having your friends you grew up with your whole life wipped out in a single day, and suffering ptsd, etc. This slavery is also something many middle eastern men go through and many western men have to sign up for, and be obligated to fight in wars.


----------



## SG854 (Nov 3, 2017)

Polopop123 said:


> ISIS never target the same place twice in quick succession, except for Lomdon because it’s so easy attack because of the retarded mayor
> You’re safer going to NYC now than going anywhere else judging by their previous attacks
> 
> Countries under Shariah Law (law of Islam) actively take part in public stonings of gay people, throwing them off roofs and much more
> Women are also treated like dirt over there, acid attacks, genital mutilation, gang rapes (much like in Sweden), must be accompanied by a man, and among other things


What also doesn't get mentioned is men are also disadvantaged under sharia.

Female Genital Mutilation (FGM) is a custom mostly perpetuated by women in Middle Eastern and African countries. The operation is done usually by the mid wife at the exclusion of men. FGM is mostly done by women but for some reason it gets blamed on men.

In Afghanistan 60% of rape victims are male. You have the Bacha Bazi. So basically they kidnapped adolescent boys and turn them into sex slaves. The dress them as girls make them dance in front of a bunch of guys, then they rape the boys afterwards.

In Iran and Afghanistan 82% victims of forced labor, forced drug trafficking, forced marriages, and forced rape are male.

In Iran if a virgin has consensual vaginal sex outside of marriage, then she can sue the boy for mehrieh, and claim she assumed the boy wanted to marry her. Then the boy would be forced into marriage. And she will be legally paid mehrieh. You can think of mehrieh as 200 years worth of salary (or 200 years of financial servitude) for the average worker, that a man must pay a women in the case of divorce if a women claims her mehrieh. So the thing feminists complain about of forced marriage in Iran actually happens to men not women.

Most divorces are initiated by women around 80% to 90%, and 30% of divorces happen in less than a year of marriage. 1 in 7 marriages end in divorce and in the metropolitan areas its 1 out of 3.5. So there is mehrieh fraud going on over in Iran.

For now think of mehrieh as $140,000 US dollars, usually offered in gold coins which would be around 450 coins. Mehrieh can range in amount depending on what families negotiate during marriage. It can go as high as $367,000 US dollars or 1,370 gold coins. The average Irani worker makes $270 US a month. In 2013 20,000 Irani men went to jail because they were unable to pay mehrieh to their wives.

When a women sues her husband for mehrieh, all of her husbands bank accounts are legally frozen and the man can't take out one dime out of his account. He is not allowed to sell or buy anything. If the man can't pay the mehrieh than he would go to prison until the entire mehrieh is payed by him or his family. All the mans belongings, including his house, his land and his car would be confiscated by the court and sold as part of mehrieh.

Around 2012 they changed the law to make it easier for the husband. If the husband pays around 110 gold coins, which is $34,000 US dollars, then the husband is allowed to keep one of his apartments and he will be allowed to live in it. The man is then allowed to work and pay off his debt monthly by court order.

The western equivalent of Nafaqa in Iran would be alimony. Their is no western equivalent for mehrieh. Western men that pay alimony are just glad they are not living in Iran paying mehrieh. Also Irani men can't leave the country till they pay their full mehrieh.

If you read my first post on this comment thread then you'll realize that western media isn't always trust worthy.


----------



## Madridi (Nov 3, 2017)

SG854 said:


> @Madridi The majority muslim countries do not enforce hijab. (I'm mostly leaving this source for other people to read since you probably already now this)
> For Iran even though Hijab enforcement by law is bad (women should have a choice), you do have women wearing it further back showing more hair. Its not as strict as the early years of the revolution. And technically women are not suppose to wear tight fitted clothing either (like anyone actually follows the law exactly), you do see women in tight jeans and shirts, especially around areas like Tehran.
> 
> And while people complain that Hijab is discrimination against women, and make it seem like women are only discriminated against in Middle East countries, no one mentions the 2 year forced labor every man has to go through called conscription. In Iran If they don't serve then they won't be able to leave the country, buy or sell anything in their names, get a license to work, use their university degree, etc. Basically a man will be reduced to a person with no rights.
> ...


Why was I mentioned? Did you mean someone else? Or is there something I didn't get? 

Yes, Hijab is a part of a Islam, but it's not enforced in any country (even Iran it's not completely enforced)

- About Hijab discrimination: Those who don't wear it, or don't want to wear it are the ones raising it up as an issue, which mostly comes from western countries. So no wonder it's an issue.

- The conscription you mentioned has nothing to do with any religion. It's a country by country basis. Depending of their political standing, what they offer their people, and stuff. Advanced countries like Japan has it as well. It's also not a set period. Here in Qatar for example, it only started 2 years ago, and it's only a 3 month service. During which:
1- You get paid in full by whoever you are employed with
2- We don't get enlisted in the military or anything. It's just so that let's say the country is invaded, we have the necessary tools to defends ourselves and family. The purpose is to keep peace if anything were to happen.
3- The country offers free electricity, water, healthcare, education, and gives a free piece of land for married couple to build with a loan of about $350k with zero interest paid over 20 years. We also have no taxes here (not on people anyway. There are taxes on corporations). So it's literally called national service. It's the least we can do.

We also go through thorough checkups before we get enlisted and get exempt from anything that we can't do. I personally had a broken leg at one point, and it wasn't completely healed. So I was exempt from stuff that required physical strength. 

Given that we don't lose anything, and we retain all our rights, I wouldn't consider this "forced labor". Sure it's forced in the sense that you simply might not want to do it. But honestly, something is seriously wrong with a person if they expect the country to give them everything and they want to give nothing back.

Qatar is also studying extending the national service for those who only carry a high school degree to a full year. In that year, they would be attending a full fledged military college, in which they would get a college diploma, certified by most major universities around the world that would allow them to build up on it to get a bachelors degree. In Qatar we actively believe that the number one investment is education, and while there are those who couldn't wait to start working after high school to get a job, the country in a way is forcing them to get a degree, while getting their salary. Brilliant step in my opinion and I hope it goes through. 

I know you probably are mostly talking about Iran, but I wanted to clarify that it's not a general rule.

- Genital mutilation for females: This is as well not something related to Islam. It's an unfortunate tradition in mostly Africa (By Muslims and non-Muslim countries). It's decreasing among African Islamic countries from what I hear, but they are not common to begin with. The tradition is not country-wide, rather than some than traditions of some families. It's mostly in the suburbs rather than in cities, and it's mostly attributed to the lack of education.

- About the death penalty: drifting away from what countries actually applies, I'll first talk about what Islam thinks about it. Islam takes it seriously. No one gets the death penalty for adultery without absolute proof. Even if I come in and testify that you have committed adultery, that's still not enough proof. I would have to have 2 (or was it 3? Too tired to think or look up atm) witnesses for what has happened. All of them explaining exactly how they could have witnessed such a thing happening, swearing in the Quran (swearing might be a non-issue in the west, but it's a big deal in Muslim countries, although obviously for some more than others) to what has happened. There are more rules to that but that's all I can remember atm. It's also applies in certain situations (married, not married, etc).

Now, what the countries actually applies, as far as I know, Saudia Arabia is the only Arabic country (Arabic, not Muslim countries as a whole.. not sure about the rest, which is why I'm excluding them here) that has the death penalty.  All of our judicial systems are a mixture between Islamic, French, and English systems. That's why you see a bit of differences between one country to the other

- As for Iran: Iran is not inherently a bad country. They unfortunately do things differently. Most of what they do under the Islamic name does not represent anything in Islam. It just serves some sort of agenda. Fun fact: Iran wasn't always a tight up and closed country. It became like that with the last few rulers.

While I'm at it, and to get back on track on this topic, I should also clarify that, what people call Islamic state (ISIS), they represent nothing in Islam. They have killed more Muslims that they have ever killed westerners. This type of thing is a non-news with the media. But if it happens in places like Paris or London or NY, it will get wide coverage. It's just how the media system works. 

ISIS's purpose is to give Islam a bad name. Muslims don't consider ISIS to be Muslims and as far as we are concerned, they can (and hopefully will) all burn in hell. So the notion of "radical Islam" is dumb to begin with.

It's ironic and ridiculous how easy it is for a bunch of people to come by, cause chaos, and attribute it to a certain religion, and people around the world would take that attribution as a given.


----------



## bannana2 (Nov 3, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> ISIS, and all its members/followers, can burn in the depths of hell and get fucked by a cactus.



I understand they are sick people, but when you die you just cease to exist.  Its a shame modern religion exists like it does.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 3, 2017)

bannana2 said:


> I understand they are sick people, but when you die you just cease to exist.  Its a shame modern religion exists like it does.



I have nothing to say on this.


----------



## Eastonator12 (Nov 3, 2017)

bannana2 said:


> I understand they are sick people, but when you die you just cease to exist.  Its a shame modern religion exists like it does.


well the purpose of religion is to give people hope, so that they believe there is more to life than the old drag...but how will we know what there is after we die? not like dead people can talk to us


----------



## aykay55 (Nov 3, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I have nothing to say on this.


You just said something. JK


----------



## HamBone41801 (Nov 3, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Punishment from petty crimes are more severe then the western world so yeh.
> It's understandable there's less crime.
> 
> 
> ...


on the web, you can choose to show only certain parts of who you are. most people only try to show the good. it makes sense that its easier to like people on the internet.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 3, 2017)

HamBone41801 said:


> on the web, you can choose to show only certain parts of who you are. most people only try to show the good. it makes sense that its easier to like people on the internet.



Idk, seems the opposite is true for places like youtube, tumblr, facebook and whatnot ;/


----------



## HamBone41801 (Nov 3, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Do you mean blood?
> Oh please, don't go spoiling such a precious ingredient.
> Now I am really longing for some good guiso de garbanzos con morcilla.


Is blood a cooking ingredient?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DinohScene said:


> Idk, seems the opposite is true for places like youtube, tumblr, facebook and whatnot ;/


That's why I said try. Its different in communities like this. YouTube is more of an apocalyptic situation, or one massive game of king of the hill.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Nov 3, 2017)

HamBone41801 said:


> Is blood a cooking ingredient?


It is an ingredient that is used to make Morcilla, that is some kind of Spanish sausage that you would probably classify as a type of "blood sausage".
That thing is very tasty if you grill it (accompanying beef like in Argentine Asado), but it is also quite tasty in some kind of chickpea stew, Spanish style, together with some potatoes and bacon... oh hell, that is "guiso de garbanzos con morcilla" and it is very good, I am drooling right now.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 3, 2017)

HamBone41801 said:


> That's why I said try. Its different in communities like this. YouTube is more of an apocalyptic situation, or one massive game of king of the hill.



Problem with youtube is that it's unmoderated.
If it was moderated (impossible to achieve really...) then it wouldn't be such a cesspit.


----------



## HamBone41801 (Nov 3, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> It is an ingredient that is used to make Morcilla, that is some kind of Spanish sausage that you would probably classify as a type of "blood sausage".
> That thing is very tasty if you grill it (accompanying beef like in Argentine Asado), but it is also quite tasty in some kind of chickpea stew, Spanish style, together with some potatoes and bacon... oh hell, that is "guiso de garbanzos con morcilla" and it is very good, I am drooling right now.


I'm sure its delicious, but it doesn't seem as appealing on paper. I'll stick with my Arroz Con Pollo.


----------

